# Help! Forgot to mention IHS reference number in visa application



## bikram1998 (Aug 10, 2016)

Hello! 
I am from India.
I applied for my PBS tier 4 student visa a week ago. I did not write my IHS reference number on the application , since I thought it would not be necessary. Now I saw some posts which advises to write the IHS reference number on top of the application. I paid the full IHS payment online at the time of my application. Will the Entry clearance officer be able to know that I have already paid for my IHS or I need to do anything else? I submitted my documents at the local VFS center .


----------



## ranaumair (Jun 9, 2016)

I didn't write IHS number on my Tier 4 visa applications. I didn't even write them on my family's applications who applied under Tier 4 dependants. Guess what? We all got our visas today. You'll be fine. I did however send the email that i got from IHS with my packet so that might be a difference? I also remember that when i paid the IHS fee i saw a message that read something like" We'll make sure we add the reference number in your application". So i guess they'll be told that you already paid.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Your IHS number is tied to your GWF (application ID), they can up your GWF number and see if you've paid the surcharge or not.


----------



## bikram1998 (Aug 10, 2016)

ranaumair said:


> I didn't write IHS number on my Tier 4 visa applications. I didn't even write them on my family's applications who applied under Tier 4 dependants. Guess what? We all got our visas today. You'll be fine. I did however send the email that i got from IHS with my packet so that might be a difference? I also remember that when i paid the IHS fee i saw a message that read something like" We'll make sure we add the reference number in your application". So i guess they'll be told that you already paid.


Thats what I'm worried about , since I did not even sent the print out of the email containing my IHS reference number along with other documents !


----------



## bikram1998 (Aug 10, 2016)

clever-octopus said:


> Your IHS number is tied to your GWF (application ID), they can up your GWF number and see if you've paid the surcharge or not.


Are you sure about this? I thought the same way too, since the GWF number showed up when I paid my IHS. I can finally get a sense of relief after reading your reply .


----------



## Siaobox (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi, 

It would be helpful if you told us about the outcome of your application. Many of us are in the same situation, and very anxious with limited information available. Would be very grateful to you for the update! I think you can relate!


----------



## MildYew (Aug 27, 2016)

Hi
I'm also in the same situation. Recently submitted a tier 4 student application but I forgot to include my IHS reference number. I've paid everything already and sent off my application pack. Any advice would be helpful. Thank you.


----------



## rak_ark (Nov 30, 2016)

*Forgot to include IHS Refrence number*



bikram1998 said:


> Are you sure about this? I thought the same way too, since the GWF number showed up when I paid my IHS. I can finally get a sense of relief after reading your reply .


Hi Bikram, could you please let us know the outcome of your application, as I forgot to include my IHS reference number too and no one at VFS asked me for it


----------



## ILR1980 (Feb 5, 2016)

rak_ark said:


> Hi Bikram, could you please let us know the outcome of your application, as I forgot to include my IHS reference number too and no one at VFS asked me for it


I dont think it will create issues if you forget to mention IHS number..Many people did not even paid IHS charges because of errors on Uk4visa sites and they did not refuse their application but asked them to make payment for IHS You dont need to worry as already paid IHS. If you still anxious then post them print out of IHS payment to shieffield address where you sent supporting document along with your application reference start with GWF ...


----------



## AnOceanApart (Jul 19, 2014)

I agree with clever-octopus  Your IHS number is tied to your GWF number. I think you guys are fine!


----------



## rak_ark (Nov 30, 2016)

AnOceanApart said:


> I agree with clever-octopus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope so, as on the visa4UK website, you cannot pay for the application until you have paid the IHS surcharge. Thanks for the replies guys. I'll post the result of my application here after I hear from them


----------

